# What are you good at (bicycle wise)????



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2013)

Share your skills/talents-

Ok, I'll start...

I guess I'm pretty good at getting out dents from tanks. (chainguards, fenders etc.)
 I love the challenge!  I use a soft pine board, rags, metal shims, wood dowels, and plastic mallet.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 13, 2013)

Bringing old paint back to life.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 13, 2013)

*What are you good at(bicycle wise)?*

Breaking stuff!


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Nov 13, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> Breaking stuff!



Well look on the bright side, at least you're good at something!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Nov 13, 2013)

*hello  bri*

thats the way i do it  also   and i am pretty  good a  spoking  wheels other bike  shops call me to   spoke there  wheels fairly  good  at  painting  and    welding 
 just  take your  time  and usually it   works out 
i gas  weld  holes on   tanks  and  fenders  and     tanks  frames
 i do  it  all may   not   be as  good on  some things as others  but it all  works love trying to fix  things   that are  broke  chucksoldbikes  or  cpcsps@yahoo.com been  working   on bikes over 50 years figured   out   something  for about  every thing


----------



## sqrly (Nov 13, 2013)

Sprocket collecting and wheel building.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 13, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Share your skills/talents-
> 
> Ok, I'll start...
> 
> ...




That tank looks very familiar...


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2013)

Rebuilding New Departure Two Speeds. Badge collecting.


----------



## kos22us (Nov 13, 2013)

finding them ... and then not being able to afford them


----------



## jd56 (Nov 13, 2013)

Other than pissing off the wife with my constant new additions and of course mastering the art of whining, I do manage to find a good matched tire color for my bikes.
And I do take fair to good pictures....I do love pictures!
I do wish I could sell more and show off my packing skills.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 13, 2013)

I used to think I was good at finding old bicycles, but this year has been slow as I haven't the time I used to have combing the internet and networking as I did in previous years.
Family and career priorities have been ahead of bicycles in 2013 and my collection is substantial enough to not have the need as I had earlier on in the hobby.
I suppose I am good at cleaning rims/spokes/hubs (although I don't enjoy it) and using the soft wire bristle wheel on a motor and have a good eye of what the finish will look like in advance of restoration.
Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 13, 2013)

*Damn Gary*



Gary Mc said:


> Bringing old paint back to life.




You are very good at what you do.:o


----------



## kccomet (Nov 13, 2013)

im pretty good at buying not so good at selling


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2013)

kccomet said:


> im pretty good at buying not so good at selling




I hear ya.....


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wipeout*

I'm getting pretty good at crashing on them when I've had one too many...


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 13, 2013)

Im pretty good at general tune up. I can pretty much make any bike rideable in about 1-2 hours depending on the work. Sometimes in less than 10-15 min.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matching old paint*

I have come up with a way to match chips and scratches on old bikes paint that is just about spot on.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 13, 2013)

Patina match. 

Tank and rack are original paint...Guard is not.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 13, 2013)

I think that I'm good at making my bikes look cool. I can do all of the building, refurbishing,

greasing stuff, heck, I can build wheels too, but I like to look at a bike like a rolling piece of

art. The right angle of the seat, the tasteful amount of accessories, the right angle of the bars,

etc. I want the bike to look sexy just sitting there. You KNOW it's gonna look sexy with me on it!!!!!


----------



## slick (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm good at riding my bikes without training wheels. It took me 35 years but i think i have it down now. Balance is the key i have come to find out by many injuries. I also figured out what pedaling backwards does after going over the handlebars many times.   I never knew why until just recently when i encountered a steep hill. I thought to myself, what would be better, to go really fast down it or just fly over the handlebars and not get as much roadrash this time? Happy i mastered staying up on 2 wheels. It's been a long journey. 

And no, i havn't had a cocktail yet.  Happy cycling gang. Go out and RIDE them.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 13, 2013)

General refurbishing and making old bicycles road worthy. My concept is to bring old bikes back onto the road using mostly period correct improvements and repairs. During good weather, I will ride 60-70 miles per week, and my yardstick is to refurbish the bicycles to stand up to that sort of weekly 60-70 miles of general purpose riding.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 13, 2013)

Im good at ruining axles!.....


----------



## OldRider (Nov 13, 2013)

I can sell ice to an eskimo  Between my friend and I we refurbish between 50-60 bikes a summer and I put them on the local online ads and sell them. I have a NO HAGGLE policy, prices are fair and firm,  you want it cheaper then the door is right there. I've met many wonderful people that come to buy our bikes, and quite a few are repeat customers, so we must be doing something right.


----------



## ReVo (Nov 13, 2013)

I suppose I'm decent at metal work and welding. Making things work by any means necessary fits in there as a talent too. I built three buggy frames in high school from scratch using nothing but simple math and my eyes, now i guess it works for bikes as well. There is a thread on here from my exploits of converting a jc higgins girl's tank to fit a Schwinn boys.










-Ron-


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm good at gathering up cool parts for custom builds I never get around to working on, and I'm good at packing stuff away so tightly that accessing it again is more trouble than its worth.  I'm also really good at making interesting and insightful posts on here.  My posts are often followed up by a string of "well said" replies.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 13, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm good at gathering up cool parts for custom builds I never get around to working on, and I'm good at packing stuff away so tightly that accessing it again is more trouble than its worth.  I'm also really good at making interesting and insightful posts on here.  My posts are often followed up by a string of "well said" replies.




Well said.....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 13, 2013)

*im good at assembly  work ....*

and also detailing when i catch a good wind....or when im so fregggin pissed about something that i just go into super detailer man mode


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 13, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm good at gathering up cool parts for custom builds I never get around to working on, and I'm good at packing stuff away so tightly that accessing it again is more trouble than its worth.  I'm also really good at making interesting and insightful posts on here.  My posts are often followed up by a string of "well said" replies.




Well said.....


----------



## Iverider (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm really good at identifying bicycles as NOT IVER JOHNSON. And loosening rusty balls...I mean nuts.

Gary, have you done a tutorial about paint renewal? That camelback looks soooo nice!

@ Bikewhoreder...Well said.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm good at gathering up cool parts for custom builds I never get around to working on, and I'm good at packing stuff away so tightly that accessing it again is more trouble than its worth.  I'm also really good at making interesting and insightful posts on here.  My posts are often followed up by a string of "well said" replies.




Cistern said!!!


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Nov 14, 2013)

I am really good at hitting curbs, bending forks, drunk cycling (not recommended..everybody thinks they ride better drunk), and crunching endless amounts of rims.
seriously, im pretty good at cleaning a rusty heep.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 14, 2013)

I like detailing and preservation of all original balloon tire schwinn bicycles.
Also repairing and making keys to fit the schwinn "an" cycle locks for fellow collectors.
And helping fellow collectors match up my original schwinn keys to
their cycle locks from my collection.
Wes pinchot


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 15, 2013)

As a kid I used to be good at getting on a bike with one foot on the pedal...
& the other on the ground pushing off & then mounting .

Also, getting off the bike the same thing but in reverse...

Another was not holding on to the handlebars while pedaling...

Nowadays I'm just happy if my knees or butt don't ache so much after a long ride ! :o


What I'm good at is taking a new bike part & adapting it to an
older bike & make it look like it belongs there originally.

Not saying that this is what I prefer, but some original parts are sometimes hard to find
& I make do with what I have until the original is found.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 15, 2013)

I an pretty good at finding those hard to find parts, and bringing some relics back from the dead.

Nick.


----------



## mike j (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm starting to get decent in seat recovering. A friend of mine is in the upholstery business & he gives me scrap leather to work with. I've done seven, so far, with no end in site.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 15, 2013)

2jakes said:


> As a kid I used to be good at getting on a bike with one foot on the pedal...
> & the other on the ground pushing off & then mounting .
> 
> Also, getting off the bike the same thing but in reverse...




When I was 5 or so, my first bike was too big for me.  I first learned to get on it by climbing on top our well casing which projected about 12 inches above the driveway surface.  I later learned the technique you describe.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 15, 2013)

*Do tell!*



Gary Mc said:


> Bringing old paint back to life.




Wow, Gary! What's your secret?! This is my worst area of expertise! I'm a professional rust remover and chrome polisher! "Wax on, wax off!"


----------



## spoker (Nov 15, 2013)

seem i like to buy and sell low


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 15, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> I an pretty good at finding those hard to find parts, and bringing some relics back from the dead.
> 
> Nick.




Then find me a horn button!?!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 15, 2013)

picture needed  and I will find it



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Then find me a horn button!?!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 15, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> picture needed  and I will find it




This one... Exactly  big button delta outie button and unit
View attachment 123394
Someone has one and I can feel it every time you go over to your display case, pull one out, look at it then at my posts about it and smile as you put it back with the other 20 nos identical ones!!!... Feel it I can...


----------



## Houndog (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't do restos,what I'm good at is not building the same bike over and over..
 I think I have a good eye for putting the right parts on a bike and not just bolting crap on because I have it...


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hoarding stuff so Catfish and Danimal can come shopping.


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2013)

kz1000 said:


> Hoarding stuff so Catfish and Danimal can come shopping.




Yes you are good at that!!!  Let me know when you are ready for me to make another trip up!

  Catfish


----------



## prewarkid (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm good at recovering seats.  I got tired of paying through the nose and waiting months to get seats returned to me so I decided to take on the task.   Once  I got started I realized the amount of work involved.  Not an easy task.  LOL. 
Some of my work. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mruiz (Nov 16, 2013)

Those seat's look very well gone.
 Mitch


----------



## Joe V (Nov 16, 2013)

I do an excellent job of sitting in the garage and staring at my bikes.


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2013)

prewarkid said:


> I'm good at recovering seats.  I got tired of paying through the nose and waiting months to get seats returned to me so I decided to take on the task.   Once  I got started I realized the amount of work involved.  Not an easy task.  LOL.
> Some of my work.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




Very nice work!


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm good at not following the beaten path.


----------



## bike (Nov 16, 2013)

*Buy sell trade broker*

finger f...k parts...


----------



## bike (Nov 16, 2013)

*Geee*



kz1000 said:


> Hoarding stuff so Catfish and Danimal can come shopping.




can I come shoppin?


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2013)

bike said:


> can I come shoppin?




No! It's all mine!


----------

